# Gura Gear Introduces New Adventure Backpack for Photographers



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Gura Gear, a CR favourite, has launched a new bag which is sure to be a hit for professional photographers everywhere. From their release:</p>
<p>“We are excited to introduce the newest addiition to the Gura Gear product line, the <a href="http://www.guragear.com/uinta/" title="Uinta" target="_blank">Uinta adventure backpack system</a>. Named after the majestic Uinta mountain range located right in our backyard of Northern Utah, the Uinta is the ultimate adventure pack ready to haul camera gear and hiking essentials wherever your travels take you.</p>
<p>The Uinta is an adventure pack designed to utilize our new modular photo inserts and tripod and hydration system. Small Pro and Medium Pro Modules as well as a Tripod & Hydration System (THS) are available as separate components.”</p>
<p>JVL’s take:

We all tend to pack our bags to capacity, or even beyond it, often forgetting we need basic survival gear for ourselves. A bottle of water, an apple, maybe a sweater. The modular nature of the Uinta gives you the opportunity to choose how much space you need for gear, and how much for everything else. I could have used this bag when I went to Iceland a few years ago. I also know CR swear’s by his GuraGear packs and won’t hear about anything else from anyone else. From what I can see (I don’t own one myself) I tend to agree that if you need to max out your gear in a bag that works perfectly, GuraGear is the choice of many pros and amateurs alike.</p>
<p>Gura Gear has a special when you purchase a Uinta with the Small Pro and Medium Pro Modules; you receive a free Tripod & Hydration System when you <a href="http://gallery.mailchimp.com/4707c2be1fbe4fc633df71224/files/MailinRebate_Uinta_RBT_2014_0125.1.pdf" title="Mail In Form" target="_blank">mail in this form</a>. (Valid until February 28th 2014)</p>
<p>You can see full details on the bag, including many photographs on the <a href="http://www.guragear.com/uinta/" title="Gura Gear" target="_blank">Gura Gear website</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## vlim (Jan 24, 2014)

It looks very similar to the system made by f stop gear


----------



## xps (Jan 24, 2014)

vlim said:


> It looks very similar to the system made by f stop gear


Indeed. 
The price of the medium ICU is the same like the ICU from F-Stop.

I hope F-Stop will create an bigger backpack with an side-access to the Camera with an mounted lens.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 24, 2014)

I wish they made the modules wider. The interior is 10.5 wide. The 70-200 II with the hood is about 4.4" wide, which gives less than 3" (when dividers are accounted for) for two other lenses beside it, which isn't much.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 24, 2014)

Agreed, appears like their take on the F-Stop system, although of course they need to make it sound like it was their own innovation. 



xps said:


> I hope F-Stop will create an bigger backpack with an side-access to the Camera with an mounted lens.



F-Stop has a newer model, the Kenti, with side-access; wasn't sure if you were not aware, or if you were but wanted a bigger version.


----------



## m (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like an update to the Lowepro CompuPrius design, now with an even more modular interior.

I don't like the tripod mount being on the backside of the backpack for some reasons:

- The heavier the part, the closer it should be to you.
Sure enough, your fancy carbon basalt titanium mithril Tripod is not actually heavy, but admittedly, with a proper head on top of it, one cannot deny that there still is some weight to the whole thing.
All that equipment dangling far away from you is not very comfortable.

- consider this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POISjrXOa2s
Imagine that a tripod is mounted to the backpack, guess where its spikes will rest while you get your camera out. 

- placing the backpack on the floor is not very convenient

The tripod strap has a few flaws.
It comes with a hydration system. Why would one want to tie the functionality of attaching a tripod to your backback to having a hydration system?

It seems to be an overpriced accessory, but then they explicitly state that a MBP fits into the pack, so I can image where they got that idea from.

---

I love the idea of a modular system. Since I am looking for bags, I was wondering why companies aren't doing that.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 24, 2014)

Why, oh why can't photo pack manufacturers get it into their heads that packs should come in various torso lengths or have a length-adjustable harness, and have exchangeable male-cut and female-cut shoulder straps, like real backpacks? Gura Gear missed the boat on this new pack. 30 pounds of kit is 30 pounds of kit, whether it be photographic or camping kit. If you are going to be carrying it for more than a few hundred yards, you want the pack harness to fit properly. NO-ONE, at least in the mass-market and deluxe photo pack markets, including f-stop with its otherwise well-designed and well-made packs, makes packs with adjustable or sized harnesses. There is one large-format-specific pack that is more or less sewn to order by a very small company.


----------



## t.linn (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, on first glance this looks like a rip-off of the f-stop packs. I have two of them and love them except for one thing: the lack of rounded corners on the zippers of the ICU make opening them while they are inside the pack a hassle. The alternative, leaving the ICU unzipped, allows debris or other miscellaneous to get in with your camera gear. Perhaps GG has put more thought into this.

I'm also a little surprised that GG doesn't use the lightweight sailcloth that is employed in the construction of their other lines.


----------



## t.linn (Jan 24, 2014)

m said:


> I don't like the tripod mount being on the backside of the backpack for some reasons:
> 
> - The heavier the part, the closer it should be to you.
> Sure enough, your fancy carbon basalt titanium mithril Tripod is not actually heavy, but admittedly, with a proper head on top of it, one cannot deny that there still is some weight to the whole thing.
> All that equipment dangling far away from you is not very comfortable.



I completely agree with this. Placing the tripod in that location makes it seem heavier than it actually is (high school physics, anyone?). But side mounting isn't really any better. Then you've got a potential weight distribution issue. My personal preference is to carry the tripod across the top of the pack parallel to my shoulders. The weight is centered and close to my body making it easy to carry; and it keeps my pack as thin as possible. My collapsed tripod is short enough that I don't have to really worry about it sticking out much from my body. This doesn't work with all pack designs, of course, so it is something I look for before I invest in a pack.


----------



## m (Jan 25, 2014)

t.linn said:


> But side mounting isn't really any better. Then you've got a potential weight distribution issue.



I agree, still one can at least try to balance it out.

My tripod is 69cm + head, so that's quite a big thing to put on top of the pack =/


----------



## crank47 (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like a total F-Stop ripoff. Still F-Stop has more modular packs with additional straps and compartments for all sort of things, you can really store a ton of gear... I'll pass on this.


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 26, 2014)

Is it just me, or did they not have a good picture of how your camera gear could be laid out, protected, and organized? The video shows how you can get to it quickly, but I would like to see more real world examples. 

And I agree, where is the camera bag for the multi-night camper/hiker? Maybe it exists, I'm not an expert on backpacks. I used a lightweight thin backpack when riding a bike around San Francisco that worked out well. It didn't scream "expensive camera bag" either, which was nice.


----------



## candc (Jan 26, 2014)

Caps18 said:


> Is it just me, or did they not have a good picture of how your camera gear could be laid out, protected, and organized? The video shows how you can get to it quickly, but I would like to see more real world examples.
> 
> And I agree, where is the camera bag for the multi-night camper/hiker? Maybe it exists, I'm not an expert on backpacks. I used a lightweight thin backpack when riding a bike around San Francisco that worked out well. It didn't scream "expensive camera bag" either, which was nice.



I have been looking into a pack like this for myself but this one is a bit too small and not customizable enough for my needs. I think this one by fstop gear would be better for weekend multi day BC trips.

http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain/backpacks/satori-exp.html#.UuR08pDnbbU


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd be impressed when they fit a Gitzo tripod with whimberley head on it inside of a backpack, along with a camera, lenses, clothes, food, and tent. All of which needs to be easily accessible and ready to shoot in about 60 seconds. ;D


----------

